

5 Things Founders Don't Talk About - davidsherry36
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theyec/2013/05/10/5-things-founders-dont-talk-about/

======
SparksZilla
I agree founders need to get together to talk about what isn't going well more
often. Yishan Wong, CEO of Reddit, came into 500 Startups once and talked
about what he called "CEO therapy," where two CEOs get together for lunch or
drinks and just talk about what's going wrong. What Wil talks about here, is
sort of a founder therapy session, and I think it's a good idea.

------
btrautsc
I think its super important for founders to talk about this stuff, after
reading I posted about here, [http://getfireplug.com/blog2013/05/10/5-things-
founder-willi...](http://getfireplug.com/blog2013/05/10/5-things-founder-
willing-talk-about/)

------
tosh
This post is so spot on. It never is as bad as it seems. But sometimes it's
hard to rationalize and internalize that fact in the situation. Having a bad
day as a founder? Ping me anytime. Beer/coffee/tea is on me :)

------
bradhe
Not sure on the bankrupt you one. I've seen it happen a lot, but I'd you have
runway (which you should) and it gets short, that is probably a signal that
you should realistically assess your position.

------
whoisjg
While it's not always pleasant to discuss, I think this is something that
should happen more often. Especially in light of the suicides of Aaron Swartz,
Jody Sherman, Ilya Zhitomirskiy, etc.

